

Anti-patent-troll bill passes House Judiciary Committee on 33 to 5 vote - phenylene
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/anti-patent-troll-bill-passes-house-judiciary-committee-on-33-to-5-vote/

======
salient
The business method part of software patents is perhaps the most damaging one
by far, and why so many patents are "crappy", and describe very vague ideas
that then get applied to everything when you say someone "infringed on them".

Killing the business method patents would've gone a long way to fix bad
patents are their _root cause_. The rest of the fixes seem more intended to
fix the _effects_ of bad patents, such as shell companies and whatnot.

So the patent battle seems far from over. Ultimately we'll need to cut the
passing of patents by an order of magnitude or two, and pass only those
patents that are truly about new innovations that required _hard work_ , not a
day of thinking.

